# Insufficient Cure?



## travisb (Jun 29, 2013)

Two weeks ago I threw a few elk roasts in a batch of Pop's brine. I took them out today to dry tonight and smoke them tomorrow, for something like Bearcarvers dried beef. But when I took them out of the bag, they are kind of multicolored. Some parts are more reddish, and then others are more greyish. Hopefully you can tell in the pics.

They were submerged in a ziploc bac and I flipped the bag every day or two. But could it be that some of the pieces didn't get the cure because they were pressed against the edge of the bag?

I'm not sure, and maybe it's fine. I just thought I'd see what everyone's opinion here is.













IMG_0394.JPG



__ travisb
__ Jun 29, 2013


















IMG_0395.JPG



__ travisb
__ Jun 29, 2013


















IMG_0396.JPG



__ travisb
__ Jun 29, 2013


















IMG_0397.JPG



__ travisb
__ Jun 29, 2013


















IMG_0398.JPG



__ travisb
__ Jun 29, 2013


----------



## boykjo (Jun 29, 2013)

They're fine....... Smoke away................


----------



## woodcutter (Jun 29, 2013)

The color is normal. Did you inject them with brine?

Here is a picture of pork butts after 14 days.













DSCN7860.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Jun 29, 2013






Your are going to have some good stuff when you get done today!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 29, 2013)

As said above, they're fine.

If it was insufficient cure it would be gray in the center. Your interior is nice and pink.

It will all get a nice dark mahogany after smoking.








Bear


----------



## travisb (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I haven't cut those up or anything, that's how they came out of the bag, and I just thought it was strange some were red and some were not.

I'll go ahead and smoke them today.


----------



## travisb (Jun 29, 2013)

Smoked them today to about 158. Will slice them up later this week.













IMG_0404.JPG



__ travisb
__ Jun 29, 2013


















IMG_0405.jpg



__ travisb
__ Jun 29, 2013


















IMG_0408.JPG



__ travisb
__ Jun 29, 2013


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 29, 2013)

What did you use for a rub?


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 29, 2013)

It's just from the pieces pressing together in the bag, very normal.  Here is what 'undercured' meat looks like:













uncured cured pork.jpeg



__ pops6927
__ Jun 29, 2013


















uncured center.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Jun 29, 2013






As you can see, the product cured from the outside-in, but didn't allow sufficient time for it to cure all the way through.   A good case for the reason to inject; you are then curing from the outside-in and from the inside-out, eliminating the problem, also eliminates the problem of the meat souring in the center before cure can reach 

The situation causing the red spots on the exterior is explained in this post:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/117772/youngest-sons-bb-bacon#post_771341

in maybe more detail than necessary, but does provide the answer.


----------



## travisb (Jun 29, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> What did you use for a rub?


I just sprinkled on a little pepper, onion powder, and garlic powder.


Pops6927 said:


> It's just from the pieces pressing together in the bag, very normal.  Here is what 'undercured' meat looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. When I cut it open hopefully it looks good. None of the meat was too thick, I usually do inject if they get too thick, like a bigger loin.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 30, 2013)

Travis,

Just a reminder:

Make sure you slice that stuff very thin !!!!

Bear


----------



## woodcutter (Jun 30, 2013)

Travis, are you sure today is not the day you are going to slice into one? I'm kidding they look very nice!


----------



## travisb (Jun 30, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Travis,
> 
> Just a reminder:
> 
> ...


That's why I got the electric slicer!


Woodcutter said:


> Travis, are you sure today is not the day you are going to slice into one? I'm kidding they look very nice!


I'm seriously considering taking a peek right now!


----------



## travisb (Jul 15, 2013)

Sliced and sealed it. Turned out well.













IMG_0418.JPG



__ travisb
__ Jul 15, 2013


















IMG_0419.JPG



__ travisb
__ Jul 15, 2013






sliced extra thin for bear













IMG_0420.JPG



__ travisb
__ Jul 15, 2013


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks Great, Travis!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks like it only has one side!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for thinking about me!!

Bear


----------



## themule69 (Jul 15, 2013)

Travis

That is some nive looking slices.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

